# Lista software

## saverik1967

dove trovo la lista dei software che e' possibile installare su gentoo?

----------

## cloc3

sul sito ufficiale, nella colonna di destra, clicca su Online packages database.

offline, puoi navigare la cartella /usr/portage o usare il programma eix.

----------

## saverik1967

ok.. molto utile...

pero' se io ho bisogno di un software come faccio a trovarlo...e ad emergerlo con la sintassi giusta?

per esempio.. io vorrei un programma per le reti wireless,ma come faccio a sapere dove cercare per poi scegliere quello che mi aggrada?

Tipo un centro di controlllo come la debian dove si puo sfogliare un catalogo di sotware  cosi da cercare quello che mi aggrada...

non so se mi sono spiegato correttamente

----------

## k01

emerge -s quellochevuoi

emerge --searchdesc quellochevuoi

oppure come ti ha detto cloc3 c'è la cartella /usr/portage o eix

 *Quote:*   

> emergerlo con la sintassi giusta

 

la sintassi è la stessa per ogni pacchetto:

emerge quellochevuoi

----------

## Onip

con un'occhiata in /usr/portage vedi le categorie in cui è catalogato il software. con

```
$ eix -A --force-color cat-egoria | less
```

te la sfogli con comodo con le descrizioni sotto mano.

in app-portage ci dovrebbero essere anche delle gui per portage che magari (non ne uso) hanno la funzionalità che cerchi.

----------

## nevhack

scusate l'ignoranza..ma non trovo nessun Online packages database

nella home c'è solamente New Package con la lista di una decina di programmi..

----------

## ago

http://packages.gentoo.org/

oppure installa eix e lancialo

----------

